
AT&T Will Soon Let Magic Leap Users Watch Multiple Shows at Once - daegloe
https://www.adweek.com/digital/att-will-soon-let-magic-leap-users-watch-multiple-shows-at-once/amp/
======
lsiunsuex
Is there any news of DirecTV Now allowing multiple streams on say an Apple TV?

I've heard other apps like MLB and stuff allow multiple streams.

I'd love to watch a movie / tv show and a news network in PIP or side by side
or.

